# state record Saugeye



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

to all you saugeye fishermen...........the bar has been raised a new level! 
A new state record saugeye was caught out of Antrim Park here in Columbus by a guy who was fishing trout after the annual thanksgiving ODNR release last Wednesday..........all 14.04 pounds of her.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Please check the post in central ohio, and do not cross-post on multiple boards. Thanks.


----------

